# Do I need to upload a CV and should it be notarized?



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

acs Skills-Assessment-Application-Checklist-1-July-2012-V1.pdf fle does not mention the CV.

But when uploading docs to ACS, I see an entry for the CV.

Also does it have to be notarized? There is not much space on it though to put a seal.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> acs Skills-Assessment-Application-Checklist-1-July-2012-V1.pdf fle does not mention the CV.
> 
> But when uploading docs to ACS, I see an entry for the CV.
> 
> Also does it have to be notarized? There is not much space on it though to put a seal.


You should provide as much information as possible to ACS for sake of clarity and CV is part of it.
Every document uploaded should be notarized/certified and that includes CV also.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

CV does not need to be notarized. I did not do it.
Notarized means certifying a photocopy as true copy - How can any one certify CV a true copy?

CV is add-on thing, optional - but advised to upload it as it will clear up your education and career picture to your CO and making things easy for CO makes your process easy!


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Makes sense.

Anyway If I miss out uploading a document because of incomplete instructions, does ACS give me a chance to resubmit the missing document or it is rejected for being incomplete?


----------



## InaToAus (Mar 20, 2013)

I didn't submit my CV to ACS for skill assesment and no problem at all, even not a single email from CO asking me another documents, my assessment was successful.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

superm said:


> CV does not need to be notarized. I did not do it.
> Notarized means certifying a photocopy as true copy - How can any one certify CV a true copy?
> 
> CV is add-on thing, optional - but advised to upload it as it will clear up your education and career picture to your CO and making things easy for CO makes your process easy!


Notarizing does not only mean certying a photocopy as True copy, instead it means that whatever information you are providing, there is a legal person who is authorized to certify it. It includes originals also. I hope you have heard about original lease deeds being notarized


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

No. I don't know much about notarizing and related material. I am learning though.


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Notarizing does not only mean certying a photocopy as True copy, instead it means that whatever information you are providing, there is a legal person who is authorized to certify it. It includes originals also. I hope you have heard about original lease deeds being notarized


My documents have been notarised and attested in India. But the notary has not included / stamped his contact details - address/phone number etc.?
Documents will go to Vetassess for skill assessment.
Would they be accepted?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I guess no.

My Notary had two large seals. And my earlier notary had two similar large seals. One round and other rectangular.

It cost me 5 INR per document so redoing it would not cost much. I would be sure and find a notary who would do as I say and not the other way round.


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> I guess no.
> 
> My Notary had two large seals. And my earlier notary had two similar large seals. One round and other rectangular.
> 
> It cost me 5 INR per document so redoing it would not cost much. I would be sure and find a notary who would do as I say and not the other way round.



I verified 'Statutory Declaration' it has 3 seals
1. Round one which includes Notary registration 
number and his city,state ( not complete address)
2. Rectangular one which mentions 'Attested as Identified'
3. Another rectangular one which mentions ' Identified the deployment 
Executors and his/her signature/thumb impression.

The first 2 are signed by him and 3rd one is supposed to be
signed by a 3rd party which is not signed and probably not required.

Would declaration in current format be accepted?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I saw it once more. There are three seals.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Mine worked. BTW I have had another set attested earlier for some different task. Those three things were the same.


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> Mine worked. BTW I have had another set attested earlier for some different task. Those three things were the same.


Thanks! It helps


----------

